# Good planer so far



## NormG

Congrats, opens many more opportunties


----------



## ellen35

I have it's cousin, the General International and it is one nice little planer.
Congratulations.


----------



## rad457

I have the same planner with the Helical head, but still getting a little snipe at the start of the board. Feed tables are very flimsy so made a table extension out of some melamine to extend the infeed and outfeed tables and it helped a lot. Intend to make a torsion box tray some day when I can find some free time.


----------



## dday

Very similar to my AP1300. These little planers can give you a lot of beautiful wood to work with. 
When I have a more permanent place for mine to live, I'm going to make the extended bed to help control what very little snipe I have seen.


----------



## CharlesA

The Ridgid I have is almost the same. I read somewhere (here?) that you can reduce snip by angling the outfeed and infeed table just slightly up. It worked wonders for mine.


----------



## nes_matt

I have the same planer. I was pleased with it until last weekend when it started sniping terribly (1/8" or more) last weekend. I was so angry at the trashed piece of hard maple I haven't gone back to figure out what went wrong.

I'll try to go through it and resolve the issue this weekend (with cheaper lumber) when cooler heads prevail!


----------



## CharlesA

Hard maple can be difficult on lunchbox planers. Two tips: 1) skew the wood as much as possible; 2) dampen the wood with a swipe of a damp rag before sending it through. Can work wonders with hard or curly maple.


----------



## Fishinbo

Great planer! Thanks for the review.


----------



## mdawson2

This planer has been on my radar. Thanks for the review, looking forward to updates along the way.


----------



## MCTTS

In case you are looking for the planer, and since Steel City is no longer, I have found that the factory that made their portable planers is now selling direct under their own Cutech Tool label.


----------

